# Why the red X replaces a graphic?



## cwilmot (Apr 21, 2001)

Why is it that I can receive email with graphics intermixed with the text and yet when I attempt to forward that same email to others the recipient gets, in place the graphic, a blank box with a small square up in the left hand corner and insided the small square is a tiny red X. I assume that it has to be due to some setting in my computer but I can't seem to determine which. I am using IE 6.0 and my OS is: Win XP PRO.


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

Click "create mail, format and at the bottom of that menu make sure there is a check mark beside "send pictures with message".


----------



## Tuppence2 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello lola,

Thank you for that advice. That has happened to me before.

Bye,
Penny.


----------



## cwilmot (Apr 21, 2001)

Iola, I followed your instructions but it made no difference. Thanks, anyway, for trying to help me. cwilmot


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

Try taking a look here and let me know if anything works.


----------



## cwilmot (Apr 21, 2001)

Iola, You're an absolute gem! The very first suggestion under "The box with a Red X -- Missing pictures in Outlook Express, Part 2" identified my problem. I had previously checked the Mail Sending Format and ensured that HTML was highlighted but I had failed to click on the HTML Settings button which revealed that the "Send Picture with Mail" was not checked. Hooray. This has been a problem of significant annoyance to me and I truly appreciate your coming to my rescue with this recommendation. By the way, how did you become aware of this Red X troubleshooting section? cwilmot


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

I'm so glad it fixed your problem. The red X has been a source of annoyance for many people around here and I got that link from these boards (can't remember exactly where).


----------



## cwilmot (Apr 21, 2001)

Iola, You're such a genius and seem to have the knack for pulling the genie out of the bottle, perhaps you can help me with my other problem "Red Circle with Diagonal Line thru Center" which I have posted under Windows NT/2000/XP. This is the way my problem reads there: Lately, when I attempt to bring something up, the computer responds instead with a red circle with a diagonal line thru the center which I interpret to mean "no admittance". For example, when I click on "rules & regulations", in conjunction with a sweepstakes or contest, instead of bringing it up, I get a red circle with a diagonal line thru the center and nothing more happens. I assume that it is due to some setting which has been inadvertently changed but I can't seem to locate it. The only recent change that I've made is to switch to a faster (broadband) account (cable) from an online, 56k, dialup connection. I am using IE 6.0; Outlook Express; and my OS is: Win XP Pro.


----------



## JudiBee (Aug 10, 2004)

Does anyone know how to fix this in AOL??
 email me at [email protected]



cwilmot said:


> Why is it that I can receive email with graphics intermixed with the text and yet when I attempt to forward that same email to others the recipient gets, in place the graphic, a blank box with a small square up in the left hand corner and insided the small square is a tiny red X. I assume that it has to be due to some setting in my computer but I can't seem to determine which. I am using IE 6.0 and my OS is: Win XP PRO.


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

I use AOL and might be able to help. Explain the mail problem and tell me what version of AOL you are using?


----------



## JudiBee (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey 
i need help with red x's in my emails..


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

I will be glad to help but you have to tell me what version of AOL you are on. When you receive mail with embedded pictures is that when you see the red X's? You could also put this in your AOL browser and get some help from the e-mail boards.

aol://5863:126/mBLA:486805


----------



## JudiBee (Aug 10, 2004)

Do you have an AOL ID we can chat via IM!


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

I don't do chat or give out my AOL address. Please post the problem to the board and what version you are using and I will post back. If you don't want to do that then go to the link I gave and post on the e-mail boards with the exact problem and some very knowledgable AOL member will help you.


----------



## Prof (May 31, 2002)

Cwilmot
When you receive an email with an image you can't just forward it by email to someone else. You have to download it to your hard drive first, then you can copy and paste into an outgoing email.
Hope this helps.
Duane


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

On AOL if the graphics are instered into the body of the e-mail we can just forwared it on but if they are attached we would have to download them and then insert them or attach them to the new e-mail. I think the poster on AOL is probably gettings graphics in their e-mail that got corrupt when they were sent and that's what causing the red X. If it's happening to every e-mail with inserted graphics then I have not clue have never head of that happening with AOL mail unless it's something to do with version 9.0 which I don't use.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2004)

Thank you so much, you have fixed my problem with this advise. Tried to forward message with "send pictures with message" and it worked. Thank you so much.


lola2001 said:


> Click "create mail, format and at the bottom of that menu make sure there is a check mark beside "send pictures with message".


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2004)

Thank you so much for your advise. This fixed my problem I was having. Your advise: Click "create mail, format and at the bottom of that menu make sure there is a check mark beside "send pictures with message". Tried and it worked, Thank you so much.


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

It also depends on where you are sending it. 

I have several yahoogroups that I do NOT allow attachments and if my members forget and try to send anything with graphics attached, all we see are the verbiage. Yahoo will strip the graphics off when it sends the mail thru as I set it up. 

The reason for the no attachments rule: I had someone get a virus because of an attachment and I wasn't going to allow that to happen again. Liz


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

Must be a 9.0 thing because I 8.0 we don't have a setting in the mail for send pictures we just have an attach button or we can just highlight the whole mail and hit forward.


----------



## dsljohn (Oct 27, 2004)

I have PopUp Stopper Free Edition and it does the Stop no admittance sign whenever a POP is blocked...which is what your problem sounds like.
With Pop-Up Stopper, whenever that happens, and it is something I wish to view, you hold the Ctrl and reclick the link, and it "Allows" the window to load.
Perhaps you have a different Pop Up Blocking software, which is creating the problem. CHeck to see if they offer an Override feature.


----------

